# How to play iPod podcasts through my 2007 Mk V VW stereo??????



## pharlow (Oct 2, 2009)

So I have a 2007 Mk V GLI with the iPod adapter - I can see and play all my songs on my iPod, but cannot access the podcasts I have on my device.
Anyone know how I can access them? Do I have to change the format they are saved in or something?
Thanks.


----------



## oidoglr (Jan 26, 2009)

Best way I've found is to dedicate one of your first 5 playlists on your iPod as all podcasts.
Keep in mind though, that occasionally your podcasts will play through then when selecting all tracks (disc 6 on the headunit)


----------



## pharlow (Oct 2, 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------

